# Which Villager do you consider your Lover?



## Cheremtasy (Oct 4, 2015)

I know not everyone does this, but I certainly did. XD Frank the eagle was mine, I sent him love letters and it was quite enjoyable lol. But then he moved out pff, I think that's his way of saying we were through (not that we ever had anything, as the game doesn't let you form those kinds of relationships). I was really mad though, like what a jerk. :'D 
I wish you could pair villagers together and pick one as your lover because I love ships and Fangirling is all I do. XD
So who do you call your lover in ACNL? Feel free to state a reason why as well. ^^


----------



## SnuggleMyBunnie (Oct 4, 2015)

Lol thats cute. But I honestly don't know who'd I'd choose.


----------



## Kekky (Oct 4, 2015)

Never had lovers but I considered Wolfgang and I old roommates.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 4, 2015)

SnuggleMyBunnie said:


> Lol thats cute. But I honestly don't know who'd I'd choose.



Haha yeah, it was unexpected too, I didn't know I would grow to like him so much. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kekky said:


> Never had lovers but I considered Wolfgang and I old roommates.



Lol Wolfgang is probably going to be my new lover tbh once I get him. Possibly Julian too since he's my ultimate dreamie, but I guess we'll see. XD


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 4, 2015)

For a long time, O'hare was my bae, Idk why but I loved that rabbit to death
He'd send me love letters and stuff all the time, but then I restarted my town and I haven't seen him since ;-;


----------



## aericell (Oct 4, 2015)

Shep <3


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

Vesta is my #1 my only 1


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 4, 2015)

Hamphrey. He has always hosted my birthday parties, has given me his pic over a dozen times, and always sends me gifts on Valentine's Day.

I love that cranky little ball of pudge. <3


----------



## heitann (Oct 4, 2015)

I love Astrid. Favorite villager, Flora being a close second. Although in my town she's already taken! I've always considered her and Cyrano a couple and her "cousin" Mathilda and Gruff a couple. And then Queenie as their BFF. Strange story I know lol but these 3 snooties and 2 crankies have been running my town for years. Everyone else has been an outcast. Although Queenie will be flying the coop shortly.


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 4, 2015)

i think having a smug villager as ur lover is prob as close as u would get because of what they say and their flirting plus its practically a children's game? id be happy with marshal though


----------



## mogyay (Oct 4, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Vesta is my #1 my only 1



um no i don't think so she is my one and only (along with fang and marshal)


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 4, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> Shep <3



No he's mine! Haha jk! It's between Melba and Grizzly for me. Though I would rather they be a couple. I swear though on those good luck days I always have Melba, Grizzly, and Shep swooning over me. <3


----------



## Sansa (Oct 4, 2015)

I wouldn't say he's a lover, but Kyle is a real flirt.


----------



## The Sundae (Oct 5, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 5, 2015)

lulusundae said:


> *OH MY GOD FRANK HAS BEEN CHEATING ON ME* D:
> 
> Haha, just kidding. Though I am surprised that somebody else thought of him that way as well.
> 
> I do consider him as a partner in the game. Not because of letters (I hardly get those from him), but mostly because he pings me the most out of all the villagers (plus seeing villagers do that weird dance thing is cute) and I absolutely love cranky villagers in general. I've also given my first and only perfect apple to him because I was clearing out my dresser and thought "eh, Frank wants to eat fruit so why not give him this?". Now I just want to feed him perfect apples all the time gdi.



Bwahaha oh man lol. But yeah he would ping me a lot as well (I have a thing for cranky personalities too pff). And omg lol yeah I really love giving my villagers I like perfect fruit. XD
It was unexpected though because I didn't think I would consider him my lover in the game, it just happened. XD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 5, 2015)

alicerulez said:


> i think having a smug villager as ur lover is prob as close as u would get because of what they say and their flirting plus its practically a children's game? id be happy with marshal though



Aha yeah smugs are such flirts. I always go for the cranky ones for some reason though, I find them so loveable. XD Yeah Marshal is a cutie. XD


----------



## Burumun (Oct 5, 2015)

Ehhh, I'm really sort of not into having the villagers in romantic relationships whatsoever, so I don't really consider any of them my lover, or ship them with each other. Still, I got Tex since he has my boyfriend's birthday, plus he actually sort of matches him pretty well, and he's one of my favorite villagers.

I also know that in Wild World I had Aurora or some other female penguin, and I had a male character where I sent her love letters and stuff. Now that I think about it, I find it pretty weird...


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 5, 2015)

quite honestly zell like i would visit him everyday and he would be the one that would host my birthday party and when it was valentines day he would be the one to send me the chocolate heart and then he would visit my house everyday and send me letters. like it sounds like i'm talking about a real life person when it's really just a 3d virtual animal from a video game but it legit was like a strange beastuality relationship


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 5, 2015)

I wanna platonically marry Kyle for bell benefits o-o. ( He's my best bro and i love him to death ughh)


----------



## pastellrain (Oct 5, 2015)

Zucker. My mayor x Zucker is like my crack ship


----------



## VioletLynx (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd say Punchy is mine. I've had him (and Genji) since day 1 in my town. I feel like Punchy was the funniest and easiest to connect with, and he quickly became my favorite villager.  One of the rooms in my house is a huge kitchen just to hang out with him in, and the stereo inside plays his favorite song. Haha


----------



## Dorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wolfgang was mine in my GC game. Then I had a polyamorous thing going with Julian and Pietro when they lived with me in NL  Now I am concentrating on my job as Mayor and have no time for love!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 5, 2015)

Eugene flirts with me a lot, sooooooo... yeah, it's probably him.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 5, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Eugene flirts with me a lot, sooooooo... yeah, it's probably him.



Omg haha that's a smug villager for ya. XD When I had Ken he used to flirt with me a lot too lol.


----------



## Envy (Oct 5, 2015)

OMG... So embarrassing, but back in the GCN days IIRC I considered Purrl to be mine. I have long since grown out of any such thoughts (even if they were innocent lol) but not the gayness. xD


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 5, 2015)

Botari1999 said:


> I know not everyone does this, but I certainly did. XD Frank the eagle was mine, I sent him love letters and it was quite enjoyable lol. But then he moved out pff, I think that's his way of saying we were through (not that we ever had anything, as the game doesn't let you form those kinds of relationships). I was really mad though, like what a jerk. :'D
> I wish you could pair villagers together and pick one as your lover because I love ships and Fangirling is all I do. XD
> So who do you call your lover in ACNL? Feel free to state a reason why as well. ^^



I don't really think I consider anyone my lover, actually!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 5, 2015)

Dorian said:


> Wolfgang was mine in my GC game. Then I had a polyamorous thing going with Julian and Pietro when they lived with me in NL  Now I am concentrating on my job as Mayor and have no time for love!



There's always time for love  (jk jk I just love love haha). But omg yeah my new lover will probably be Wolfgang or Julian (once I get him). XD


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 5, 2015)

Gahhh~! Keaton or Kyle. Love them so much >W< I don't actually have Keaton right not but Kyle is epic c:


----------



## Limon (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd have to say Cube, but he left my town without telling me. ;_; (At least he left a photo for me.) Other than him I'd say Genji.


----------



## Sanxithe (Oct 6, 2015)

Ruby is my forever girl <3 We're getting married soon~


----------



## The cub servant (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't know if I'm the only one, but I'm quite surprised that Isabelle hasn't been choosen yet!? XD

Jk, jk, jk.....  >.< xD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 6, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one, but I'm quite surprised that Isabelle hasn't been choosen yet!? XD
> 
> Jk, jk, jk.....  >.< xD




Omg haha. It's cuz you can't interact with her that much, like talk to her like you could with a villager, send letters, etc. xD


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Oct 6, 2015)

Henry has been my hubby ever since he moved in across the river from my house. I even make him call me "mi amor~" (ฅ́˘ฅ̀) I just love that cutie patoot so much ughhhh! He flirts with me all the time and sends me gifts on Valentine's Day (ﾉ)?∀｀(ヾ) and he usually swaps hosting my birthday with my best friend Bob ♡ but he's attended every one so far!

We like to hang out at the park and just enjoy each others company ♡


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 6, 2015)

yourlilemogirl said:


> Henry has been my hubby ever since he moved in across the river from my house. I even make him call me "mi amor~" (ฅ́˘ฅ̀) I just love that cutie patoot so much ughhhh! He flirts with me all the time and sends me gifts on Valentine's Day (ﾉ)?∀｀(ヾ) and he usually swaps hosting my birthday with my best friend Bob ♡ but he's attended every one so far!
> 
> We like to hang out at the park and just enjoy each others company ♡
> View attachment 151706



Omg bro that sounds adorable. ;w; I haven't played during a Valentines Day but a I really want too ah man. :>
I'm hoping my new lover will be Wolfgang or possibly Julian when I get him.


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 6, 2015)

Ankha 
or Melba


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 6, 2015)

pafupafu said:


> Ankha
> or Melba



Ah they're both cuties. ;v;


----------



## KantoKraze (Oct 6, 2015)

tipper is my true love ahahhhh. <33


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 6, 2015)

Apollo <3


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 7, 2015)

pafupafu said:


> Ankha
> or Melba



...Melba is mine!!! Haha jk. If you wanna try to win her heart you should visit my town and grab some coffee from Brewster with her.  

Today Grizzly just told me that I look sparkling. I think I know who really loves me in this town! <3


----------



## Vintage Viola (Oct 7, 2015)

Cookie, even though she's a girl xD
She's still mine though


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 7, 2015)

Punchy in my old town, but now Marshal's my total darling!


----------



## Puricat (Oct 7, 2015)

bump!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 7, 2015)

Wolfgang and kid cat are baes


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 7, 2015)

The title of this thread made me laugh out loud, literally haha! Cute  

Anyway, Octavian is my Mayor's boy, 2 years and still going strong <3


----------



## Wildroses (Oct 7, 2015)

Roald is mine, but I didn't pick him. He picked me. 

Seriously. In my first three days of play he pinged me thrice as much as everyone else, was the first villagers to ask to visit my house, was the first who asked me to visit his house (and made me lead so he could "monitor my calves"), told me to take a picture of him so I could look at his rippling bod anytime I wanted and showered me with presents twice as much as other villagers, one of which was a heart tee. What was I supposed to think? 

I keep up this fantasy of Roald and my Mayor being an item as I feel this mutual attraction and blossoming relationship between the sports obsessed jock and the fashion obsessed princess wannabe is a source of great bemusement to everyone including themselves.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 7, 2015)

Puricat said:


> bump!



Oh wow thanks for the bump, you didn't have to lol. x)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wildroses said:


> Roald is mine, but I didn't pick him. He picked me.
> 
> Seriously. In my first three days of play he pinged me thrice as much as everyone else, was the first villagers to ask to visit my house, was the first who asked me to visit his house (and made me lead so he could "monitor my calves"), told me to take a picture of him so I could look at his rippling bod anytime I wanted and showered me with presents twice as much as other villagers, one of which was a heart tee. What was I supposed to think?
> 
> I keep up this fantasy of Roald and my Mayor being an item as I feel this mutual attraction and blossoming relationship between the sports obsessed jock and the fashion obsessed princess wannabe is a source of great bemusement to everyone including themselves.



Oh man haha that's really cute.  Yeah I idk Frank was mine and I didn't expect to pick him as my lover but it kind of just happened. XD He left my town though lol so I'll be moving on. I still really like him though. xD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 7, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Punchy in my old town, but now Marshal's my total darling!



Ah Punchy is a cutie, I would take him in if we could have more than 10 villagers. ;w;
And omg lol Marshal is a real flirt, I have him too. XD


----------



## FelicityShadow (Oct 7, 2015)

It's official. Grizzly is in love with me. He's now calling me "shorty." <3 Grizzly love forever!


----------



## Kristen (Oct 7, 2015)

I was stuck between Tex and Chadder for the longest time, but now it's just Tex because Chadder moved out of my main town ;-;
He's actually my best friend in my town and he's super duper cute!


----------



## Beardo (Oct 7, 2015)

Beardo


----------



## Yumei (Oct 7, 2015)

Julian, Marshal, & Chief
tsk tsk to pick one...Marshal has a thing for one of the Able sisters & Julian has his eyes on Phoebe...so my foxy wolfy


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 7, 2015)

I wouldn't say lover and it might seem odd but in my cat town it would have to to be Kabuki I love him so much. He really means the world to me. And in my other town Zell have had him to long and he always flirts with me for sure.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 8, 2015)

AndrQmedA said:


> Julian, Marshal, & Chief
> tsk tsk to pick one...Marshal has a thing for one of the Able sisters & Julian has his eyes on Phoebe...so my foxy wolfy



Omg yeah I love Julian, I'm considering making him my new lover when I get him, either him or Wolfgang.  A few days ago Marshal was being really obsessive over me too lol, though I wouldn't make him my lover since I don't like him as much as Wolfgang and Julian (he's still cute though, how do you not love that grumpy marshmallow). XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



HMCaprica said:


> I wouldn't say lover and it might seem odd but in my cat town it would have to to be Kabuki I love him so much. He really means the world to me. And in my other town Zell have had him to long and he always flirts with me for sure.



Ah yeah I like both of them too, I have Kabuki and Zell is cool. :3


----------



## Jill (Oct 8, 2015)

Bruce, right now. <3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 8, 2015)

Jill said:


> Bruce, right now. <3



And yeah Bruce is cool, I think I had him as a starter in my old town. ;w;


----------



## gem83 (Oct 9, 2015)

Omg i'm so glad I'm not alone in this lol. Probably Sterling rn though. He's always barging into my house and sending me gifts all the time and I <3 him. (does anyone else ship some of their villagers together or is that just me whooPS)


----------



## celelorien (Oct 9, 2015)

Probably Lobo. XD My sweet kuudere puppy-ossan. One of my original villagers, he started off so grumpy and now he's just so nice to me and talks to me and smiles all the time and sends me presents, ahaha!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 9, 2015)

I would say Rodney. He grew on me , and now i cant see my village without him.


----------



## 15sniper (Oct 9, 2015)

Biskit, I had him as one of my starting villagers in WW and ever since he's been my AC Brother! So after moving to ACNL I was bummed about losing him ....Then after my 5th villager moved in he was the next one!!!  I swear after I saw his house I hiy the ceiling I was sooo happy


----------



## Hirisa (Oct 9, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> I would say Rodney. He grew on me , and now i cant see my village without him.



It's always nice to see some love for Rodney. He's so, so great!

On topic: None at the moment.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 10, 2015)

celelorien said:


> Probably Lobo. XD My sweet kuudere puppy-ossan. One of my original villagers, he started off so grumpy and now he's just so nice to me and talks to me and smiles all the time and sends me presents, ahaha!



Ah omg that's so cute. I'm trying to get closer with all my villagers lol, I keep making everyone move out so I'm never close with anyone, though if have most of my dreamies so I'm trying to talk with them as much as I can. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



gem83 said:


> Omg i'm so glad I'm not alone in this lol. Probably Sterling rn though. He's always barging into my house and sending me gifts all the time and I <3 him. (does anyone else ship some of their villagers together or is that just me whooPS)



Oh I had Sterling before, though I made him move out pff. I like him though haha. And aww man I want villagers to barge into my house xD Not super close with any of them yet though. Tbh I want Keaton to be my new bae when I get him. XD And omg lol I love shipping like I'm a hardcore shipper yo.


----------



## NightWings (Oct 10, 2015)

When I had Wild World many moons ago, I had an 11-year-old crush on Wart Jr. Don't ask why... he's pretty ugly, but I still have a soft spot for him I guess ^^ The grumpy ones are always so nice once you get to know them.
I also like Wolfgang, so there's a running trend there.


----------



## Blu-chu (Oct 10, 2015)

Heh... I'm so glad I'm not alone in this!
Either between Wolfgang, Chief, Lobo, or Julian. Gahhh, I'm so torn.
Chief, because he was my very first wolf ever. I started with ACNL, and my first town had him in there. I was stupid though, and let him go when he said that he wanted to move. ;v Senpai, just pls come back already. He was really nice to my mayor, and was all smiles since the beginning, but acted all tough too. My heart just melted. Funny enough, I've been fervently searching for him for a very long time, but he decided to reappear in a close friend's town. How cruel...

Lobo was my second wolf villager. The more cranky, but kind dude that looks a lot older than you. He reminds me of Klaus, from Story of Seasons. XD 

Wolfgang was just... ahhhh. I let my sister take over while I was trying to town reset for a wolfy. I got him, luckily enough and I went nuts. I sent him letters everyday, telling him how happy I am that he was here - and he'd often rain presents down on me. "Just shut up and take my _insert item here_!" He even gave me his picture, the very first villager pic I've EVER received. I just feel so special. He's called me shorty multiple times too. And he rarely ever asks to move... like ever. But I get heart attacks whenever he pings me, which is A LOT.

Now to Julian. Still, best unicorn ever out there. He's so sweet, how could anyone not like him? He doesn't flirt with me often, but I like to fantasize that he has a small crush on my character. Like one of those puppy crushes? I dunno.


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo (Oct 10, 2015)

I didn't really think of one of the villagers as my mayors lover, but I probably could and it would be Julian XD he's always sending letters with gifts or asking to come over and inviting me over.

So what happened, when I first started my acnl game, in the Janurary this year, a few days after I started a Unicorn looking villager moved in, and me still being very new to acnl, asked my friend who had played it for years 'Hey who is Julian? Is he cool?' She told me that he is really popular and I joked saying 'omg he and the mayor should be a couple'... This started as a joke and soon Julian was always talking to me XD 
And just a few days ago, I'm pretty sure this can confirm the relationship; I got a letter from Julian saying he went looking for some furniture for me and it felt like we were moving in together, so I was like, 'oh the relationship thing lives on' to my friend. But then I opened the present... It was a stroller. And I found this really funny XD the stroller now stays in my main room on ACNL


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 10, 2015)

NightWings said:


> When I had Wild World many moons ago, I had an 11-year-old crush on Wart Jr. Don't ask why... he's pretty ugly, but I still have a soft spot for him I guess ^^ The grumpy ones are always so nice once you get to know them.
> I also like Wolfgang, so there's a running trend there.



Aww haha, yeah I'm not a fan of him personally but that's cute tbh. CX And yes I love the cranky's tbh, they're like the tsunderes on animal crossing haha. XD I wanted Wolfgang to be my new boo but he's been so cold towards me and always talks about other girls pff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blu-chu said:


> Heh... I'm so glad I'm not alone in this!
> Either between Wolfgang, Chief, Lobo, or Julian. Gahhh, I'm so torn.
> Chief, because he was my very first wolf ever. I started with ACNL, and my first town had him in there. I was stupid though, and let him go when he said that he wanted to move. ;v Senpai, just pls come back already. He was really nice to my mayor, and was all smiles since the beginning, but acted all tough too. My heart just melted. Funny enough, I've been fervently searching for him for a very long time, but he decided to reappear in a close friend's town. How cruel...
> 
> ...



Ah omg that sounds awesome ;u;
Chief was in my starter town and I really like him, and Lobo idk much about but he's cute! Also Wolfgang is a bae lol though he's so mean to me and I don't think he's interested off. And Julian is my ultimate dreamie and I would totally make him my lover. XD


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 10, 2015)

Savannah. Always, and only, Savannah.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 10, 2015)

diana and olaf B)))))))


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

No one for now... but soon it will be Chief!


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 10, 2015)

myself

Nah, I don't have one. But I'm pretty smexy.


----------



## ams (Oct 10, 2015)

Haha Lionel. He seems pretty experienced.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 12, 2015)

ams said:


> Haha Lionel. He seems pretty experienced.



Omg experienced haha. XD


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

probably Chief I guess. that felt weird to say!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Oct 13, 2015)

Uhhh... none of them, really ^^; Although after Moose sent me a valentine, I made jokes about him being in love with me for a while XD If you mean the villager I like the most, that would be Punchy X3 I'm always telling him he's adorable and doing the heart emotion by him, lol... I think of him more as my cute little brother than my lover, though 



gem83 said:


> Omg i'm so glad I'm not alone in this lol. Probably Sterling rn though. He's always barging into my house and sending me gifts all the time and I <3 him. (does anyone else ship some of their villagers together or is that just me whooPS)



It's not just you- I'm obsessed with shipping villagers XD


----------



## kawaii_princess (Oct 13, 2015)

I used to have villagers as my lovers when I played the gamecube and ds version. I remember I so shipped my character with Ace, Filbert, even Jay and Jitters haha. Now, I don't take it seriously, but I so ship my character with Jacques, the cutest hipster bird.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 14, 2015)

MayorSammy! said:


> probably Chief I guess. that felt weird to say!



Nah man Chief is bae lol. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



kawaii_princess said:


> I used to have villagers as my lovers when I played the gamecube and ds version. I remember I so shipped my character with Ace, Filbert, even Jay and Jitters haha. Now, I don't take it seriously, but I so ship my character with Jacques, the cutest hipster bird.



Yeah like I don't take it seriously. Like I'm not on my freaking out fangirl mode but it's cute to ship my avatar with one of the villagers. XD


----------



## mariostarn (Oct 14, 2015)

Gaston tried to hit on me during his stay in my town.
I think Ankha's best waifu however.


----------



## oranje (Oct 14, 2015)

Eugene for me. The koala gave me a throne. :'3 If bribing me to be his gf was his plan, it worked. :'3


----------



## DasKateten (Oct 14, 2015)

Lol this is kind of creepy. I wouldn't know what to say... uhh I really like Teddy and other jock neighbours. But lovers? not really haha
Maybe a smug one? Like Jacques? he has "flirted" with me and sends very cute letters. (then again, that's what every smug neighbour does)
Or maybe a cranky one! not sure which one though.


----------



## JennyGrace (Oct 14, 2015)

O'Hare <3 xD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 14, 2015)

oranje said:


> Eugene for me. The koala gave me a throne. :'3 If bribing me to be his gf was his plan, it worked. :'3



Oh my gosh lol bribing. XD Congrats on the throne though! And Eugene is pretty cool. ^^


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm not... all too sure about this question. x'D

Beau's always been my favorite though... He seems more like a lazy friend you play video games with rather than a _lover._


----------



## beemayor (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't consider any of my villagers my "lover," considering I'm a human and they are animals, but I always joke that Whitney and Fang are my "wolf boyfriend" and "wolf girlfriend," respectfully. They both say really cute things to my mayor, and I talk to them the most, I think. Plus I really just love the wolves in ACNL!


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

I love love love love Julian <3 He is my ultimate dreamie and luckily has been with me since the start of the game. His room is totally messed up now since i didn't know i could just block them from putting up their stuff in Retail if i just fill it up with junk instead.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 16, 2015)

LalaPenguin said:


> I love love love love Julian <3 He is my ultimate dreamie and luckily has been with me since the start of the game. His room is totally messed up now since i didn't know i could just block them from putting up their stuff in Retail if i just fill it up with junk instead.



Aww haha lucky, Julian is my ultimate dreamie too! I hope I can get him someday. qwq


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 17, 2015)

Marshal. I always flirted with him.


----------



## creamyy (Oct 17, 2015)

Julian is my lover. He's such a cutie head. And yes, I send him love letters and everything and he tells me how much he appreciates them. I think the feeling mutual.

When I was younger though back when I was playing wild world I absolutely loved Stitches! I sent him love letters and all sorts and on Christmas day I gave him a present and he told me he loved me. It was seriously the cutest thing ever. We were in love.


----------



## oukin (Oct 17, 2015)

I think if I had to choose, it would be Frank.. He's sent me the chocolate/gift on Valentine's Day... although, Eugene is one of my best friends in the game in terms of friendship level, and he also sent me the chocolate on V-Day once, but with the letter saying he waited in line for hours to get it /__\.. So I feel bad for it, but.. I really love Frank the best, LOL.. he pings me all the time to talk and he's really nice, while Eugene is the smug type so he flirts a lot, so I guess I don't have nearly as much bond/attachment to Eugene compared to the bigger amount I have for Frank, hahaha..


----------



## Siulai (Oct 17, 2015)

Nate! He is one of my originals and I think I have this attachment to him. His freckles are just so cute and not to mention his green eyebrows.


----------



## Toadette (Oct 17, 2015)

Not lover, buy BFF, Hopper and Hamphrey


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 17, 2015)

oukin said:


> I think if I had to choose, it would be Frank.. He's sent me the chocolate/gift on Valentine's Day... although, Eugene is one of my best friends in the game in terms of friendship level, and he also sent me the chocolate on V-Day once, but with the letter saying he waited in line for hours to get it /__\.. So I feel bad for it, but.. I really love Frank the best, LOL.. he pings me all the time to talk and he's really nice, while Eugene is the smug type so he flirts a lot, so I guess I don't have nearly as much bond/attachment to Eugene compared to the bigger amount I have for Frank, hahaha..



Omg ah I love. Frank, he was my past lover but he left my town. ^^" Thanks for sharing though, that's cute. :3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

creamyy said:


> Julian is my lover. He's such a cutie head. And yes, I send him love letters and everything and he tells me how much he appreciates them. I think the feeling mutual.
> 
> When I was younger though back when I was playing wild world I absolutely loved Stitches! I sent him love letters and all sorts and on Christmas day I gave him a present and he told me he loved me. It was seriously the cutest thing ever. We were in love.



Yes Julian is awesome. I'm actually surprised people are choosing him as a lover, like he's my favourite villager but I didn't think other people would like him haha. XD


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

beemayor said:


> I don't consider any of my villagers my "lover," considering I'm a human and they are animals, but I always joke that Whitney and Fang are my "wolf boyfriend" and "wolf girlfriend," respectfully. They both say really cute things to my mayor, and I talk to them the most, I think. Plus I really just love the wolves in ACNL!



Oh I love Wolfgang an Whiney haha, they're both in my town too. 
And yes wolves are love, wolves are life.


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 18, 2015)

I think in Wild World I considered Wolfgang my 'crush'. I was only a little kid, so it was probably more that he was my best male friend. I remember thinking he was super cool, and he had great interior design skills. The cranky personality was a lot more cranky back then, so a big part of his appeal was probably the fact that I managed to befriend him when at first he seemed really mean and unfriendly towards me.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 18, 2015)

None, but in Wild World Stitches was my husbando.

Before I reset, I considered Wendy to be my lover.
I also jokingly say (to myself because I don't have any AC friends) that Pashmina is my wife, but tbh I'd marry all the uchis.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 19, 2015)

KoalaKitty said:


> None, but in Wild World Stitches was my husbando.
> 
> Before I reset, I considered Wendy to be my lover.
> I also jokingly say (to myself because I don't have any AC friends) that Pashmina is my wife, but tbh I'd marry all the uchis.



Omg haha lol thanks for sharing. XD And oh yes uchi's are cool, my fav is Phoebe, though I also quite like Shari. :>


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 20, 2015)

I used to consider Wolfgang to be, in Wild World. But in ACNL? Jokingly, I see Julian as my lover. I sent him an anonymous love letter with absolutely appalling grammar, and he must've guessed it me; the next day, he gave me a Regal Bed after I caught a bug he wanted. I don't know what he's trying to say but I think it's quite funny, so i have decided to accept Julian as my boyfriend.


----------



## hulaburger (Oct 20, 2015)

all of them. my town is my harem.


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Oct 20, 2015)

I guess Gala


----------



## Brain.Boy (Oct 21, 2015)

TL;DR: Zell and Rolf / Hans and Walt

I've have this long headcanon of how it'd work. Zell would've been with Fauna for a while, since they were both in the town when I moved in. Everytime I saw them talking, Fauna had a happy expression and Zell had a depressed expression afterwards, so it gave me the impression that Fauna was up in heaven during their relationship while Zell wasn't so high. Fauna and Zell both became mad one day, which made me think they fought badly, and the next couple days, Fauna moved out. So I assumed they fought to the point where Fauna was too mad to even be in the town, so she left. 

Rolf was around since a few days before Fauna left. It seemed that the two of them were awesome together, with Rolf always somehow being at Zell's house. Especially after Fauna left. I got Zell and Rolf's pictures first, so it's turned into my idea that Zell and Rolf and Isaac (me) would hang out at Isaac's house, they would play some older multiplayer games together. Eventfully I imagine a 3-way wedding between Zell, Rolf, and Isaac and it's more casual than anything else. 

But then Zell and Rolf moved. And I got them reincarnated as Zell being Hans and Rolf being Walt.


----------



## PlasticBag (Oct 21, 2015)

smash bros villager is cute


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

Bumping this because why not. XD


----------



## Guruxo (Oct 30, 2015)

Either Julian or Sly... I have both and it's really hard to pick which one I should choose


----------



## emolga (Oct 30, 2015)

isabelle is #1 but i guess i could go with chrissy


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 30, 2015)

I don't have anyone in Pripyat. In my other town, Tex flirts a lot, but that's because he's a smug. I like Leonardo better, though.


----------



## emolga (Oct 30, 2015)

also, sorta unrelated, but my sister was playing city folk with her male character and eunice ran up to her and said that her character has beautiful eyes and started blushing. i thought that was pretty adorable


----------



## Sdj4148 (Oct 30, 2015)

If there's anyone that ever flirts with me, it's Tex. I have another smug in my town, but he never flirts with anyone. Of course I ship Tex with Mira but she's not ready for all that yet.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2015)

Haha thanks fore sharing guys. x)
I'm still surprised people have chosen Julian though since I actually thought no one liked him. XD
Like I love him to death but I always though I was one of those rare people while everyone else found him weird.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Oct 30, 2015)

Idk about lover, but Wolfgang has been my best friend since the first game reached the United States. If I were going to start up a romance with anyone, it would be him.

I'm the kind of person who restarts towns often, both in the original and in acnl, and Wolfgang is ALWAYS in my town. Usually right at the start, but sometimes he moves in after a few days. Maybe he's been trying to tell me something.... lol


----------



## otomatoe (Oct 30, 2015)

Shep! might be because he's a smug and flirt a lot. but once he gave me the exact same denim vest like he always put on. i wear it and we're just like a loony couple walking around town with same shirt. will be funny if other villagers can point it out tho


----------



## Kristen (Oct 30, 2015)

otomatoe said:


> Shep! might be because he's a smug and flirt a lot. but once he gave me the exact same denim vest like he always put on. i wear it and we're just like a loony couple walking around town with same shirt. will be funny if other villagers can point it out tho



That's the same reason I like Tex lmao 
That's so cute. I vote y'all couple of the year


----------



## Chanyeol (Oct 30, 2015)

Julian has probably been in a fictional relationship with me, cause he's been in my town since November 2014, meaning nearly a year and he doesn't want to leave ;-;

I'd like Bill though, he's super cute


----------



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

Astrid! <3

We are very close and she looks out for me. ^~^
She is very motherly!  I wish I could go in my game and give her a huge hug! <3


----------



## patriceflanders (Nov 1, 2015)

Fang, no doubt about it...


----------



## Millefeui (Nov 2, 2015)

None, because even if something creepy like relationship between a human and animals was allowed in ACNL, Nintendo would likely not allow lesbian and gay relationships. I have zero interest in straight relationships, even in video games.

But_ if _that was a thing in ACNL, maybe Cherry. I dig her style and uchi personality is nice.


----------



## xianli (Nov 5, 2015)

chief om g I love him to bits <33 but benedict + ken are UP THERE, so if I fell out with chief then one of them would become my lover I think haha


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 5, 2015)

Omg a I forgot about this thread for a while lol.
I enjoy reading everyone's comments. Cx


----------



## Reineke (Nov 5, 2015)

Isabelle is my waifu. I mean, _obvy_. She's the villager that never leaves! Haha, but for real though, I wish you could get to know her better. Maybe talk to her casually behind the desk for once?


----------



## Romaki (Nov 5, 2015)

It's weird that villagers always talk about relationships yet that's not a feature.


----------



## radioloves (Nov 8, 2015)

LOL, fun stuff
I think mine would be Boomer, but all the relationships with my villagers are so platonic and with all the interwined love links idk even know what's going on anymore xD


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 8, 2015)

Aurora the penguin was mine in the Gamecube version and now in New Leaf.  Well she was in the Gamcube version after Huggy the koala.  Huggy was killed off though.  Aurora was the next best thing for me though.  It was fate.

On the contrary, Queenie and Jane were the ones I always wanted virtually dead.


----------

